
A simple Python tool for SSHing to EC2 instances by name - jessesbye
https://github.com/jessebye/awser
======
gregjor
.ssh/config

~~~
jessesbye
Sure, that works for one or two instances. But what about 100+? That's where a
tool like this is indispensable. You don't have to try to populate your SSH
config with the IPs and hostnames and try to keep that updated. It queries the
hosts each time so the list will always be fresh and accurate.

